# Got my PS90!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, after lusting for this over a year - I final;ly got one - In black too (I didn'tw ant a green one)

Unfortunately, my rails still haven't come in the mail yet. So, I can't mount my Eotech and other stuff yet. I guess I'll wait until next weekend to shoot it. If I go tomorrow, I'll just have to go again next week to sight in the eotech. So, I'll wait.

Its really kewl, though. Cleaned it already, and got an extra mag for it as well


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice, except for that icky long barrel.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> Very nice, except for that icky long barrel.:mrgreen:


 - actually, even with the long barrel, its shorter than most other rifles.

I've decided, its not worth $500 or so to make the barrel 4 or 5 inches shorter. I'm not gonna do it. Its so short as it is. And, I like the extra velocity gained from the longer barrel.

I do have the ATF forms being mailed to me anyway. And, it is was just the $300 for the barrel and new flash supressor, I might be tempted. But another $200 for the tax stamp on top of that is too much. I'd have to sell a pistol to pay for it unless I waited another 2-3 years to save up the cash.

I've run outta stuff to sell (I sold a telescope and a pistol I won to buy this PS90), and with a child on the way, my gun spending spree days are over.

Luckily, there are no pistols I want. And the only other gun I want now is an AR. And, that will have to wait. Once my child is 4 or 5, maybe I'll buy a $200 target 22.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> :Luckily, there are no pistols I want. And the only other gun I want now is an AR. And, that will have to wait. Once my child is 4 or 5, maybe I'll buy a $200 target 22.


Is that the current asking price for a 4 to 5 year old? I'd have thought it would be more ...



WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Is that the current asking price for a 4 to 5 year old? I'd have thought it would be more ...
> 
> 
> 
> WM


Funny - U know what I meant - that'll I buy one then to get the child into shooting.

I shot a Walther P22 recently - 22 cartridge doesn't do anything for me. So, I don't need one now. But later...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Funny - U know what I meant - that'll I buy one then to get the child into shooting.
> 
> I shot a Walther P22 recently - 22 cartridge doesn't do anything for me. So, I don't need one now. But later...


Yeah, I know. I just couldn't resist.

Nice that you are already thinking about together fun.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, besides spending time - I figured that it is a good way to educate about the dangers of guns. So the child doesn't "play" with them


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It really does look better in black.

How's it balance and what capacity are the magazines?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new weapon. It'll interesting to see it all decked out. Good luck with it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Cool! Congratulations SW, I know you have been wanting one for a while.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations - we know how long you've been lusting after one!

Looking forward to the range report :smt070


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> It really does look better in black.
> 
> How's it balance and what capacity are the magazines?


It balances well. And, the mags hold 50 rounds. I was impressed with it when I shot one 2x last weekend. I put 150 rounds thru 'em altogether. *Even with the long barrel on it, its shorter than if I had a handgun in my hand with my arms held out to aim it. It's really kewl* 

Since I am right handed and left eye dominate, I've always confined myself to handguns - never owned a rifle before. Never really had an interest.

At first, I thought the Storm carbine was kinda kewl, and I contemplated getting one. I've rented one 2x, but the last time, I decided I didn't like it afterall.

I can't wait to try this one out with the Eotech and other stuff I am attaching. And, I went ahead and ordered a sling for it last night finally. I really have spent all my money already, but I told my wife - "I have over $2k invested in this when all is said and done. Do you reallyw ant me to drop it?"


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats Ship. It was a long wait. But, that makes it all the more better when you finally get it. It looks great. I love this 5 7 cartridge.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Congrats Ship. It was a long wait. But, that makes it all the more better when you finally get it. It looks great. I love this 5 7 cartridge.


Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never seen one of those before. Guess I'm showing my ignorance. Looks like something out of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The advantages of a long barrel in a compact package. Now you've got your new HD weapon of choice. That is after you put some rounds through it of course.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The advantages of a long barrel in a compact package. Now you've got your new HD weapon of choice. That is after you put some rounds through it of course.


Hell, if I didn't have to deal with locking my guns up soon because of a baby on the way, I'd keep this sucker by the bed. 50 rounds. It will have a laser and light mounted, and it sticks out less when shouldered than a handgun would with my arms extended. A GREAT home defense gun.

But, unfortunately, it will have to be locked up in my closet :smt022


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hell, if I didn't have to deal with locking my guns up soon because of a baby on the way, I'd keep this sucker by the bed. 50 rounds. It will have a laser and light mounted, and it sticks out less when shouldered than a handgun would with my arms extended. A GREAT home defense gun.
> 
> But, unfortunately, it will have to be locked up in my closet :smt022


Until your child starts growing tall enough just put a rifle rack beside the bed high enough it cant be reached by kids and move the rifle there at bedtime!There are MANY ways to keep your guns out of kids hands and STILL have them readily accessible if needed:smt023(where is your handgun kept at night??? where a child might reach it?)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Until your child starts growing tall enough just put a rifle rack beside the bed high enough it cant be reached by kids and move the rifle there at bedtime!There are MANY ways to keep your guns out of kids hands and STILL have them readily accessible if needed:smt023(where is your handgun kept at night??? where a child might reach it?)


I plan to get a deluxe gunvault for the night stand pistol. That way it will be locked up. And, if I hang a gunrack above the bed or in the bedroom for the PS90, my wife will have a cow 

I know I am getting a bit ahead of the curve (I've got some time before I have a kid that can get to a gun), but for years I have left handguns scattered all over the house. I need to teach myself now, because if I make a mistake 1 time, there can be lifelong consequences. So, I'm getting used to locking things in the closet now, and planning out everything. Plus, I am one that looks at all the options and plans for the worse case scenario all the time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm still staring at this gun  _ I can't believe I finally got one


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, after lusting for this over a year - I final;ly got one - In black too (I didn'tw ant a green one)
> 
> Unfortunately, my rails still haven't come in the mail yet. So, I can't mount my Eotech and other stuff yet. I guess I'll wait until next weekend to shoot it. If I go tomorrow, I'll just have to go again next week to sight in the eotech. So, I'll wait.
> 
> Its really kewl, though. Cleaned it already, and got an extra mag for it as well


Looks awesome! That should go great with that P99 :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

quote "I'm still staring at this gun  _ I can't believe I finally got one "



Ok mebbe this will help

Breathe deeply in thru your nose and out thru your mouth
repeat as necessary:mrgreen:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm reminded of one of Dan Akroyd's lines from Ghostbusters - "He's an ugly little spud." But it does look fun.

Re: you cross-dominance (my problem also.) Is the Eotech going to help that or are you going to shoot left handed?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> Re: you cross-dominance (my problem also.) Is the Eotech going to help that or are you going to shoot left handed?


Yes, the EOtech will help because it will sit higher than the stock sight. It will give me room to use my left eye. Granted, higher up from the bore can cause accuracy problems off of the distance it is sighted in at, but I'm not shooting this gun at long distances. I will sight it in at 50 yards, and with my eyes, that's probably all I will shoot to. Even at 100 yards, though, it won't have much drop.

I can go out to about 200 yards w/ this gun if I wanted to. But, I'd have to have some sort of magnified scope to do that. And, I have no desire to shoot out that far.


----------

